# Il gioco delle coppie!



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

Signore e signori,quali utenti vedreste bene come coppie?inizio ioANIELE E SIMY?ULTIMO E TEBE?OCCHIVERDI-LUNA?Coraggio dite la vostra...!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*

Jb-Minerva?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb-Minerva?


:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre - Free


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> UltimoSangre - Free


Quelli già sono una coppia!Conte annablume?


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli già sono una coppia!Conte annablume?



Conte è giaà impegnato con lunapiena


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte è giaà impegnato con lunapiena


Dettagli:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Conte è giaà impegnato con lunapiena


Vabbè sai che gli frega al conte,per lui una vale l'altra.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte è giaà impegnato con lunapiena


Ma mò il Conte si è mai preoccupato di essere già impegnato?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb-Minerva?


...


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Appunto*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò il Conte si è mai preoccupato di essere già impegnato?


Appunto per il conte il termine impegnata e una figa piena,quella è una donna impegnata...!


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


ma come volevi offrirle da bere e ora? tutte ste storie?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come volevi offrirle da bere e ora? tutte ste storie?



Ma scherzavo. Io ci ho paura, poi mi ritrovo davanti la suora del catechismo della prima comunione. Suor Lamberta. LAMBERTA, capito? Puoi immaginare il tipo.


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> UltimoSangre - Free




:inlove::inlove::inlove:

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb-Minerva?



ma no!

Minerva - Stermy

JB - Sbri


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> Minerva - Stermy
> 
> JB - Sbri


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> Minerva - Stermy
> 
> JB - Sbri


Ma io che male t'avrei fatto esattamente?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2013)

sono vedova di stermi.un amore impossibile perché entrambi siamo fedeli
ma c'è una grande affinità: lui mi prende per i capelli e mi trascina e andiamo  a qualche mostra di arte contemporanea che adora :mrgreen:


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :up:



e tu, zuccherino bello??

Oscuro - Farfalla

però secondo me Farfalla ha un debole anche per Lothar:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che male t'avrei fatto esattamente?




invornito....non so come tu sia..lei si pero'...e ti dico che ti andrebbe non bene..ma super bene


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che male t'avrei fatto esattamente?



JB caro, non hai mandato mai cuoricini e quindi qualcuno ci deve pur pensare!


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono vedova di stermi.un amore impossibile perché entrambi siamo fedeli
> ma c'è una grande affinità: lui mi prende per i capelli e mi trascina e andiamo  a qualche mostra di arte contemporanea che adora :mrgreen:



ottima idea!:up:
digli di ricordarsi di parcheggiare il camion in rimozione forzata davanti a palazzo reale!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornito....non so come tu sia..lei si pero'...e ti dico che ti andrebbe non bene..ma super bene


Micione, il problema non è il fisico.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ma si parla di coppie fedeli o un po' farfalline?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma si parla di coppie fedeli o un po' farfalline?


.........lotharine..........


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .........lotharine..........



verde mio.
Ho riso di brutto


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

Se fossero ammesse coppie gay vedrei perfettamente, sul piano caratteriale soprattutto, Joey e Ultimo ed Oscuro e il Conte. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio.
> Ho riso di brutto



sei un'amore...quando ti stufi di man sono qua'...


----------



## gas (5 Febbraio 2013)

hei, ma ci sono anch'io  non lasciatemi da solo


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hei, ma ci sono anch'io  non lasciatemi da solo





a te non ti vuole nessuno, fattene una ragione e vai su cattolici romani punto it a cercare l'anima gemella, che qui siam persone serie.
si scopa e basta senza tante cazzate.
vai caro, sù, vai...










che bona sta mariangela, mamma mia.:mrgreen::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a te non ti vuole nessuno, fattene una ragione e vai su cattolici romani punto it a cercare l'anima gemella, che qui siam persone serie.
> si scopa e basta senza tante cazzate.
> vai caro, sù, vai...
> 
> ...



non trattarmi male Gas eh?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non trattarmi male Gas eh?


chi io?





fumatina?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi io?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sai che non ho mai provato...non vorrai che cominci a 42 anni vero?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2013)

Millepensieri e il sottoscritto :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho mai provato...non vorrai che cominci a 42 anni vero?



si.
Mica hai paura di rimanerci sotto.:carneval:

quando riappare Sparta_cus chiedigli di una certa festa dove lui....


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hei, ma ci sono anch'io  non lasciatemi da solo



che ne dici di Diletta?


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Millepensieri e il sottoscritto :rotfl:


:inlove:


----------



## gas (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a te non ti vuole nessuno, fattene una ragione e vai su cattolici romani punto it a cercare l'anima gemella, che qui siam persone serie.
> si scopa e basta senza tante cazzate.
> vai caro, sù, vai...
> 
> ...


:confuso: ti ho fatto qualcosa? :confuso:


----------



## gas (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non trattarmi male Gas eh?


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

ensa:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signore e signori,quali utenti vedreste bene come coppie?inizio ioANIELE E SIMY?ULTIMO E TEBE?*OCCHIVERDI-LUNA*?Coraggio dite la vostra...!:mrgreen:


Poi questa me la spieghi....... 

nulla contro LunaPiena ma io avrei detto tutt'altro....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poi questa me la spieghi.......
> 
> nulla contro LunaPiena ma io avrei detto tutt'altro....



E chi avresti detto, gattino? Dai dai dai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi avresti detto, gattino? Dai dai dai.



TU


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> TU



Ahia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahia.


faccio piano e lubrifico molto non preoccuparti


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Millepensieri e il sottoscritto :rotfl:


envedi il crucco


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> faccio piano e lubrifico molto non preoccuparti


Io preferirei un assalto a Fort Knox.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io preferirei un assalto a Fort Knox.


dopo... 




> le mie coppie


Simy - Oscuro
Millepensieri - Quibble
Conte - Matraini
JB - AB
Ultimo - Lunapiena
Tebe - Lothar
UltimoSangre - Free


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E io?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io?



Tu con Perplesso, che domande.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chiedo. in base a cosa, cotesti abbinamenti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chiedo. in base a cosa, cotesti abbinamenti?


vuoi sapere della tua coppia o di tutte?? 



farfalla ha detto:


> E io?


:bacio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vuoi sapere della tua coppia o di tutte??
> 
> 
> 
> :bacio:



della mia, cosa ti ha ispirato questa accoppiata col conte


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> della mia, cosa ti ha ispirato questa accoppiata col conte


Ma si vede che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra! Aggiungo pure un diocan, tanto per dare un'enfasi veneta al tutto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> della mia, cosa ti ha ispirato questa accoppiata col conte


ma giusto perchè nel mio primo post l'hai difeso a spada tratta e poi ti piacciono i musicisti ( vedi avatar )


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be'dal momento che conosco le vere fattezzedi Tebe..dico magari..lei come ufficiale..ma la cornifichero'con Farfy e Chiara..che conosco ancora meglio....:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'dal momento che conosco le vere fattezzedi Tebe..dico magari..lei come ufficiale..ma la cornifichero'con Farfy e Chiara..che conosco ancora meglio....:smile:


... sareste una coppia perfetta ?? ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> Minerva - Stermy
> 
> JB - Sbri


Minchia. E io che pensavo di esserti simpatica.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi strigo al Conte
Son pronta alla morte
gli porgo la mona
perchè son cafona
di fonderci insieme 
già l'ora suonò
Uniamoci amiamoci 
uniti....per dio 
chi vincer ci può
mi stringo al Conte 
son pronta alla morte...


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io?



intanto io con oscuro! tiè! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi strigo al Conte
> Son pronta alla morte
> gli porgo la mona
> perchè son cafona
> ...


Uauuuuuuuuuu,,,
Uauuuuuuuuuu,,,,:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::w00t::w00t::w00t:

Ehi mela...guarda....un abbraccio...ehi mela...
:abbraccio:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [...]
> Simy - Oscuro
> Millepensieri - Quibble
> Conte - Matraini
> ...


sembra uno di quei giochi che si facevano da bambini, ma Quibbel è Quibbel, come potrei rifiutarlo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sembra uno di quei giochi che si facevano da bambini, ma Quibbel è Quibbel, come potrei rifiutarlo?


Donna...
Lui è L'imperatore: Johannes Von Traden di Kindergaarten!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> intanto io con oscuro! tiè! :carneval:


si ma ti tradisce con me, quindi


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uauuuuuuuuuu,,,
> Uauuuuuuuuuu,,,,:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> Ehi mela...guarda....un abbraccio...ehi mela...
> :abbraccio:




ehm........
non esagerimo con questa confidenza....


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ma ti tradisce con me, quindi



questo è ancora da vedere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma giusto perchè nel mio primo post l'hai difeso a spada tratta e poi ti piacciono i musicisti ( vedi avatar )



mi piace petrucci, per la precisione

ma anche i chitarristi in generale, se non sono troppo rompicoglioni (...)


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'dal momento che conosco le vere fattezzedi Tebe..dico magari..lei come ufficiale..ma la cornifichero'con Farfy e Chiara..che conosco ancora meglio....:smile:



però io ti cornificherò con..8non con Man, due nick di qui!)





boccaccia mia statte zitta


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... sareste una coppia perfetta ?? ...




due cervi a primavera da primato.


Si. Perfetti.
:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però io ti cornificherò con..8non con Man, due nick di qui!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E già me li immagino tutti e due che dicono...ahahahahahahaha...abbiamo fatto becco Lothar...ahahahahaah...che goduria....cervificato Lothar....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sembra uno di quei giochi che si facevano da bambini, ma Quibbel è Quibbel, come potrei rifiutarlo?



mai giocato al gioco delle coppie da bimba.

Giocavo a
Rimetti in ordine gli arti amputati


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace petrucci, per la precisione
> 
> ma anche i chitarristi in generale, se non sono troppo rompicoglioni (...)


Tipo?


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai giocato al gioco delle coppie da bimba.
> 
> Giocavo a
> Rimetti in ordine gli arti amputati


una strage di bambole non desiderate?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però io ti cornificherò con..8non con Man, *due nick di qui!)
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Se ti riferisci a Massinfedele e Trombeur des Femmes devo purtroppo avvertirti che sono la stessa persona (anche se qualcuno pensa che fossero più d'uno financo rettiliani).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace petrucci, per la precisione
> 
> ma anche i chitarristi in generale, se non sono troppo rompicoglioni (...)


che sfiga... è l'unico strumento che proprio non mi si addice  Basso, pianoforte e batteria.. in ordine di goduria e di capacità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?



tipo che ho avuto una storia con un chitarrista, una volta
e mi piaceva anche perchè dopo che ci eravamo rotolati per bene mi faceva ascoltare qualche bel brano del suo repertorio

però alla fine mi ha frantumato i coglioni e l'ho imbarcato


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo che ho avuto una storia con un chitarrista, una volta
> e mi piaceva anche perchè dopo che ci eravamo rotolati per bene mi faceva ascoltare qualche bel brano del suo repertorio
> 
> però alla fine mi ha frantumato i coglioni e l'ho imbarcato


Ah ok. Pensavo chitarristi rompicoglioni in quanto chitarristi non minimal chic.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo che ho avuto una storia con un chitarrista, una volta
> e mi piaceva anche perchè dopo che ci eravamo rotolati per bene mi faceva ascoltare qualche bel brano del suo repertorio
> 
> però alla fine mi ha frantumato i coglioni e l'ho imbarcato


I musicisti sono tutti rompicoglioni, per natura. Vedi me, JB ed il conte. :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Pensavo chitarristi rompicoglioni in quanto chitarristi non minimal chic.



ti dirò, in perfetta contraddizione con quanto scritto pocanzi, che ho conosciuto anche un chitarrista non minimal chic, e pure un pò rompicoglioni
non ci ho scopato però mi dava l'impressione di uno con cui mi sarei potuta divertire parecchio



probabilmente con un uomo bisognerebbe sempre scoparci per capire qualcosa


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a Massinfedele e Trombeur des Femmes devo purtroppo avvertirti che sono la stessa persona (anche se qualcuno pensa che fossero più d'uno financo rettiliani).



grazie, già ero stata informata.































uno sei tu.
































ora mi fa saltare in aria.
Sonop proprio scema di guerra.






L'altro è nick amore segreto.





si si.
Scema di guerra proprio


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò, in perfetta contraddizione con quanto scritto pocanzi, che ho conosciuto anche un chitarrista non minimal chic, e pure un pò rompicoglioni
> non ci ho scopato però mi dava l'impressione di uno con cui mi sarei potuta divertire parecchio
> 
> 
> ...



O per uscirci completamente frullata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O per uscirci *completamente frullata*.



chi,  io?


ah ah ah ah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie, già ero stata informata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi,  io?
> 
> 
> ah ah ah ah


:smile:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



oh oh...mi sa che sono nei guai.

ma dai scusa, alla fine sei forumisticamente amico con il micione, quindi rimarrebbe tutto in famiglia diciamo. E poi sei alfa  e poi lo sanno anche i sassi che con te non sono salomonica.

Vabbè.
Ritiro nick amore segreto.
L'altro amante massinfedele.

























ora si paura


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. E io che pensavo di esserti simpatica.



sì, molto

perchè 'sto dubbio?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

a me piace molto tesla


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I musicisti sono tutti rompicoglioni, per natura. Vedi me, JB ed il conte. :rotfl:


perchè jb è musicista?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

minchia mi tocca cambiare tutti gli accoppiamenti

allora...

il conte - lunapiena 
Tebe - Jb e Massinfedele (3some)
Minerva - Tesla
Matraini - me la cucco io dopo che abbia imparato a suonare la chitarra 

poi???

Simy - Oscuro
Millepensieri - Quibble
UltimoSangre - Free






lui ha detto:


> perchè jb è musicista?


Così disse...


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Così disse...


flauto o clarinetto?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia mi tocca cambiare tutti gli accoppiamenti
> 
> allora...
> 
> ...



E a mandi un altro bacio?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me piace molto tesla


Anche a me. Ma sono etero. E tu?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo che ho avuto una storia con un chitarrista, una volta
> e mi piaceva anche perchè dopo che ci eravamo rotolati per bene mi faceva ascoltare qualche bel brano del suo repertorio
> 
> però alla fine mi ha frantumato i coglioni e l'ho imbarcato


Non ti disturbavano le dita callose?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me. Ma sono etero. E tu?


 anch'io .però mica mi ci devo fidanzare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> flauto o clarinetto?


termometri 



farfalla ha detto:


> E a mandi un altro bacio?




:bacio:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti disturbavano le dita callose?


dita callose?? ma se non le ho io che suono il basso??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti disturbavano le dita callose?





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dita callose?? ma se non le ho io che suono il basso??



in effetti  non ce le aveva così


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io .però mica mi ci devo fidanzare


ma non era il gioco delle coppie? mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti non ce le aveva così


io ho i calli sul indice ed il medio della mano destra. Dita che uso per pizzicare le corde. Eppure non si vedono e si sentono proprio poco....

Al massimo nei periodi in cui suono poco si formano delle belle bolle sanguinolente...  ... ma passano in un paio di giorni.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho i calli sul indice ed il medio della mano destra. Dita che uso per pizzicare le corde. Eppure non si vedono e si sentono proprio poco....
> 
> Al massimo nei periodi in cui suono poco *si formano delle belle bolle sanguinolente*...  ... ma passano in un paio di giorni.



mmmhhhhh....non mi eccitare....

che sesso le striature di sangue come autostrade sulla mia pelle candida...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> termometri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La sinistra... no?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> una strage di bambole non desiderate?



mi ero persa la tua risposta.
No no. Quelle le buttavo direttamente giù dalla finestra.




Meglio che non risponda và.
Fidati.:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossero ammesse coppie gay vedrei perfettamente, sul piano caratteriale soprattutto, Joey e Ultimo ed Oscuro e il Conte. :mrgreen:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stavo dando un'occhiata veloce, non mi ero accorto del 3D di oscuro. Letto il tuo post L/7 sto ridendo di cuore!


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi ero persa la tua risposta.
> No no. Quelle le buttavo direttamente giù dalla finestra.
> 
> 
> ...


sono curiosa! 

lucertole?
furti in un obitorio? :unhappy:

dimmi, dai


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> flauto o clarinetto?


La tromba.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sinistra... no?


No. Giuro


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sono curiosa!
> 
> lucertole?
> furti in un obitorio? :unhappy:
> ...


niente animali. in casa c'è sempre stato il rispetto massimo per loro. abbiamo tenuto un biscione in letargo sotto il mobile della dispensa per almeno quattro inverni.oltre il resto...

Mettiamola così.
Uno dei nonni aveva uno scheletro vero in studio ed era smontabile.
per farci stare buoni lo smontava e poi diceva 
-Tibia a posto in 50 secondi- e via il cronometro.

la genitrice con sto gioco ci usciva di testa, delle litigate con il nonno da uragano. Anche nonna victoria si incazzava a mina. 
Mio padre ovviamente rincarava la dose splatter facendoci vedere foto vere di varie malattie agli organi prese dai libri universitari di anatomia e ci interrogava.
Cos'è questo tebe?
Un polmone annerito dal fumo!
Brava la mia piccola. smack e smack. E questo Sergio?
basta papà che schifo!

( i mie fratelli sono sempre stati un pò impressionabili...)




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La tromba.


ricordavo qualcosa a fiato, ma non lo strumento. il sax a me è sempre piaciuto, ma non ho mai avuto il tempo per imparare, troppi altri impegni, ci mancava solo il sax. Forse in vecchiaia, potrei.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ricordavo qualcosa a fiato, ma non lo strumento. il sax a me è sempre piaciuto, ma non ho mai avuto il tempo per imparare, troppi altri impegni, ci mancava solo il sax. Forse in vecchiaia, potrei.



Ha parlato il,giovinastro. ma mi facci il piacere!! 

Ho letto alcune cose su "terra terra", compà che dirti? sono rimasto senza parole, dirti che sei un grande è dire nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Lothar e exStermy, uniti dall'identità d'idee politiche :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Io e colei tra le signore si offre volontaria per non lasciarmi solo come un povero disperato :rotfl::forza:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> envedi il crucco


la speranza è ultima a morire


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io e colei tra le signore si offre volontaria per non lasciarmi solo come un povero disperato :rotfl::forza:


pure io" lasciata sola"

disperiamoci insieme vuoi?


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io" lasciata sola"
> 
> disperiamoci insieme vuoi?



accoppiatevi


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> accoppiatevi



è sparito

io avrò addosso qualche marchingegno antiuomini per ora...

(ci sarà mica lo zampino di qualcuno???)


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io" lasciata sola"
> 
> disperiamoci insieme vuoi?


E' un piacere e un onore. Purché tu non lo faccia generosamente per soccorere un uomo solo, indesiderato, abbandonato da tutti, messo all'indice e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma perché senti di farlo :mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E' un piacere e un onore. Purché tu non lo faccia generosamente per soccorere un uomo solo, indesiderato, abbandonato da tutti, messo all'indice e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma perché senti di farlo :mexican:



non sono una volontaria non preoccuparti


ho smesso...




credevo fossi fuggito...
sai qui lo fanno un pò tutti...



:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sono una volontaria non preoccuparti
> 
> 
> ho smesso...
> ...



Non fuggo, non preoccuparti. Ci sono anche quando sparisco per impegni. Prenoto un tavolo per due per il Gran Ballo del Forum e, se lo desideri, qualche giorno prima, ti porto in centro per scegliere e donarti un abito da sera che ti faccia sentire a tuo agio, un paio di scarpe di tuo gradimento, un collier che faccia risaltare il tuo bel collo e il tuo decolté. Io indosserò lo smoking. Faremo faville vedrai. Non ti pentirai di avermi scelto, Annuccia arty::kiss::victory:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non fuggo, non preoccuparti. Ci sono anche quando sparisco per impegni. Prenoto un tavolo per due per il Gran Ballo del Forum e, se lo desideri, qualche giorno prima, ti porto in centro per scegliere e donarti un abito da sera che ti faccia sentire a tuo agio, un paio di scarpe di tuo gradimento, un collier che faccia risaltare il tuo bel collo e il tuo decolté. Io indosserò lo smoking. Faremo faville vedrai. Non ti pentirai di avermi scelto, Annuccia arty::kiss::victory:



:kiss:
ed io a mezzanotte non perderò la scarpetta promesso...

















(anche perchè correndo giù per le scale, conoscendomi, è più facile che mi rompa il femore invece di perdere solo una scarpa)


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gran ballo del forum? Sono pronto.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gran ballo del forum? Sono pronto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :kiss:
> ed io a mezzanotte non perderò la scarpetta promesso...
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm, la cosa si fa interessante Potremmo "farlo strano" sulla tua sedia a rotelle post frattura :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::up:


alla mia amica sei piaciuto (tua destra)...noleggiamo una limusine in 4??(io sono quella accanto a lei naturalmente...spero di rientrare nelle aspettative di L7)
 in 4


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gran ballo del forum? Sono pronto.



anche io.
passi tu a prendermi?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> mmmm, la cosa si fa interessante Potremmo "farlo strano" sulla tua sedia a rotelle post frattura :rotfl:


va bene per il farlo strano...
ma senza sedia a rotelle ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> mmmm, la cosa si fa interessante Potremmo "farlo strano" sulla tua sedia a rotelle post frattura :rotfl:



Secondo me se vi date da fare per bene va a finire che sulla sedia a rotelle ci finite entrambi post coito.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me se vi date da fare per bene va a finire che sulla sedia a rotelle ci finite entrambi post coito.


Forse più che sedia a rotelle nel mio caso reparto terapia intensiva infartuati gravi :infermo::saggio:ld::scared::im-ok:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla mia amica sei piaciuto (tua destra)...noleggiamo una limusine in 4??(io sono quella accanto a lei naturalmente...spero di rientrare nelle aspettative di L7)
> in 4


Il mio motto è da sempre: old chicken makes very good soup :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io.
> passi tu a prendermi?


Porto già Minni, scusa.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Forse più che sedia a rotelle nel mio caso reparto terapia intensiva infartuati gravi :infermo::saggio:ld::scared::im-ok:





tranquillo con me non rischi nessun infarto.....


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porto già Minni, scusa.


Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che una apparentemente fredda come Minnie è in realtà calda come una coperta di Shetland


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porto già Minni, scusa.


occhio che stai investendo un cane, sciagurato.
comunque la capra non ero io


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tranquillo con me non rischi nessun infarto.....


Infarto per tutto quello che mangiamo a cena, cosa avevi capito? Mica altro ....:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che una apparentemente fredda come Minnie è in realtà calda come una coperta di Shetland



Va benone anche per farci il formaggio, ti dirò.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Infarto per tutto quello che mangiamo a cena, cosa avevi capito? Mica altro ....:rotfl::carneval:



vabeh si aspetta un pochino dopo aver mangiato lo sai no..poi ala nostra età....

l'unico rischio che si corre è quello di addormentarsi:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> occhio che stai investendo un cane, sciagurato.
> comunque la capra non ero io



lo avevo capito:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> occhio che stai investendo un cane, sciagurato.
> comunque la capra non ero io


Infatti la capra non c'è, amica lanuta.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh si aspetta un pochino dopo aver mangiato lo sai no..poi ala nostra età....
> 
> l'unico rischio che si corre è quello di addormentarsi:rotfl:


Annuccia tu vestiti sexy che io ho io miei piccoli segreti. Come tutti tutti i maschietti qui sopra, anche quelli che negheranno usque ad mortem


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Annuccia tu vestiti sexy che io ho io miei piccoli segreti. Come tutti tutti i maschietti qui sopra, anche quelli che negheranno usque ad mortem
> 
> View attachment 6493



Bè no, dai oh. E poi non voglio mica uccidere nessuno. (semicit. Ultimo)


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Annuccia tu vestiti sexy che io ho io miei piccoli segreti. Come tutti tutti i maschietti qui sopra, anche quelli che negheranno usque ad mortem
> 
> View attachment 6493



    le mie amiche stanno morendo di invidia..mi hanno appena suggerito se puoi prendere qualche pastiglia in più per poter rendere felici anche loro...puoi????


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

ci divertiremo un sacco già lo so....


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le mie amiche stanno morendo di invidia..mi hanno appena suggerito se puoi prendere qualche pastiglia in più per poter rendere felici anche loro...puoi????


Dì alle tue amiche che sono prontissimo e sempre in tiro perché a me, questo signore qui, mi fa una pippa ....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Dì alle tue amiche che sono prontissimo e sempre in tiro perché a me, questo signore qui, mi fa una pippa ....
> 
> View attachment 6494



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porto già Minni, scusa.



ok, non c'è storia in effetti.
Vorrà dire che starò a casa


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, non c'è storia in effetti.
> Vorrà dire che starò a casa



no che resti a casa..unisciti a me e alle mie allegre amiche...L7 ha promesso di prendersi qualche pastiglia blu in più....




L7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777

siamo in cinqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


vabene lo stessooooooooooooo?????????????????



PS urlo perchè non ci sente bene..sai alla nostra età....

ma mi stà facendo cenno con la faccina che ha capito e che...aspetta che non ci vedo bene...............

ha detto ok...
credo...
si è appena tolto la dentiera per dormire quindi non capivo bene..ma ha detto si


----------



## Hellseven (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no che resti a casa..unisciti a me e alle mie allegre amiche...L7 ha promesso di prendersi qualche pastiglia blu in più....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe, tesoro, Annuccia stratesoro, cinque, dieci, di più: ma che problema c'è?
Ma avete capito o no chi vi sta corteggiando donne fortunate che non siete altro?

:rotfl::rofl::bravooo::sarcastic::strepitoso:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2013)

*insomma dov'è che si va?*


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



anche io sto aspettando


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

hhmmm...mi sono persa tutto e non ho letto niente. Io sono compresa nella cosa, già accoppiata ad arte dal comitato festeggiamenti o mi devo trovare un malcapitato fuori per venire alla festa?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

pure io

mi sono messa il vestito da sera!
avete visto Ultimo Sangre:inlove:??


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

wow, che bella panterona! Mai espressione fu più vera!


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> wow, che bella panterona! Mai espressione fu più vera!



seeee
pantera della padania:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> wow, che bella panterona! Mai espressione fu più vera!



non mi ricordo con chi sei stata accoppiata all'inizio.
Mi sembra Oscuro.
Io a Ultimo.







Coraggio.
io comunque ho scelto joeyb e massinfedele.
Jb mi ha tirato il pacco e va con Minerva, massi deve essere qualche nick in incognito quindi non so


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Si, ma non è che ci si "sceglie" che sennò è finito tutto. Io mi sono ritrovato con Minni che non solo è vecchia e frigida ma è anche lanuta e vieppiù pecorina (...), che dovrei dire? Oltretutto lei preferirebbe un camionista sessantenne con la parlata romanesca seppur di Bari, veterocomunista d'assalto, pure con la risata compulsiva e mentalmente in cancrena. Eh.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io
> 
> mi sono messa il vestito da sera!
> avete visto Ultimo Sangre:inlove:??


La Pantera è un marchio registrato,......


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Pantera è un marchio registrato,......


Occhio a come rispondi Free che questo mena, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi ricordo con chi sei stata accoppiata all'inizio.
> Mi sembra Oscuro.
> Io a Ultimo.
> 
> ...


Dell'inizio, se l'inizio è quello che hai detto, non voglio sapere nulla. Poi? Peché altrimenti rimango a casa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma non è che ci si "sceglie" che sennò è finito tutto. Io mi sono ritrovato con Minni che non solo è vecchia e frigida ma è anche lanuta e vieppiù pecorina (...), che dovrei dire? Oltretutto lei preferirebbe un camionista sessantenne con la parlata romanesca seppur di Bari, veterocomunista d'assalto, pure con la risata compulsiva e mentalmente in cancrena. Eh.


Io avrei scelto quello con cui mi hai accoppiato quindi perfetto


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dell'inizio, se l'inizio è quello che hai detto, non voglio sapere nulla. Poi? Peché altrimenti rimango a casa



mi spiace. Non ricordo altro.
Sto a casa con te se vuoi.
Anzi.
Visto che ho casa libera facciamo un ballo a casa mia?


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio a come rispondi Free che questo mena, eh.


non picchio le donne,solo i subumani


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non picchio le donne,solo i subumani


Il verde é mio


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi spiace. Non ricordo altro.
> Sto a casa con te se vuoi.
> Anzi.
> Visto che ho casa libera facciamo un ballo a casa mia?



ecco, questa è una grandiosa idea 

facciamo una festa *faziosa*?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non picchio le donne,solo i subumani





farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei scelto quello con cui mi hai accoppiato quindi perfetto





farfalla ha detto:


> Il verde é mio


Voi due prima o poi mi farete cariare tutti i denti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oltretutto lei preferirebbe un camionista sessantenne con la parlata romanesca seppur di Bari, veterocomunista d'assalto, pure con la risata compulsiva e mentalmente in cancrena. Eh.


Ad ogni uomo, prima o poi, arriva il momento nel quale ci si deve porre qualche domanda


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voi due prima o poi mi farete cariare tutti i denti.


non mi dire nulla chè sta settimana me ne hanno ricostruiti 2 e la settimana prossima ne devo rifare un altro....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ad ogni uomo, prima o poi, arriva il momento nel quale ci si deve porre qualche domanda


Già. E' un modo difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voi due prima o poi mi farete cariare tutti i denti.


Sono giusto tornata dal dentista da poche ore


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi dire nulla chè sta settimana me ne hanno ricostruiti 2 e la settimana prossima ne devo rifare un altro....





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono giusto tornata dal dentista da poche ore


Sono lieto che almeno la cosa sia condivisa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono lieto che almeno la cosa sia condivisa.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco, questa è una grandiosa idea View attachment 6496View attachment 6496View attachment 6496View attachment 6496
> 
> facciamo una festa *faziosa*?


siiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e anche molto femminista!!!!

la chiamiamo festa delle bimbuzze divine?:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e anche molto femminista!!!!
> 
> la chiamiamo festa delle bimbuzze divine?:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


beh, le divine siete tu e Chiara, io...come dire...forse è meglio di no, son più quieta 

bimbuzze certamente, ci manca un aggettivo e siamo a posto. Ma joey non aveva fatto un'imitazione grandiosa? Chiediamo a lui


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Pantera è un marchio registrato,......



de tomaso, un po' tamarra ma carina


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> de tomaso, un po' tamarra ma carina


Ma vuoi essere mia amica? Eh?
Cioè mi prendo avanti no?
Oramai la luna nel cazzo...cioè nel pozzo ce l'ho...

Ora voglio una freeeeeeeeeeeeeee....che ne dici?

Amici?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi essere mia amica? Eh?
> Cioè mi prendo avanti no?
> Oramai la luna nel cazzo...cioè nel pozzo ce l'ho...
> 
> ...



ma perchè, avevamo litigato e ci guardavamo in cagnesco??

o forse hai bevuto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, avevamo litigato e ci guardavamo in cagnesco??
> 
> o forse hai bevuto?


No non ho litigato ancora con luna...
Ma sai...non è difficile litigare con me eh?

Come ci guardavamo in cagnesco?

Mica sono un cane eh?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non ho litigato ancora con luna...
> Ma sai...non è difficile litigare con me eh?
> 
> Come ci guardavamo in cagnesco?
> ...



invece con me è difficile litigare...qui...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece con me è difficile litigare...qui...


Dimmi dove abito che vengo subito a pistarti sotto casa...che ne dici?
Oppure senti mi trovi spesso nelle casettine di piacenza 
vieni lì e ci spacchiamo la faccia che ne dici?

Ma siii...là i motel...penso che vado a vivere là no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dimmi dove abito* che vengo subito a pistarti sotto casa...che ne dici?
> Oppure senti mi trovi spesso nelle casettine di piacenza
> vieni lì e ci spacchiamo la faccia che ne dici?
> 
> Ma siii...là i motel...penso che vado a vivere là no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



a Vicenza:rotfl:

Conte vai a riposarti che mi sembri leggermente sbarellato stasera


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a Vicenza:rotfl:
> 
> Conte vai a riposarti che mi sembri leggermente sbarellato stasera


Sono molto stanco...ma sereno...
Ancora una volta l'ho avuta vintaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi essere mia amica? Eh?
> Cioè mi prendo avanti no?
> Oramai la luna nel cazzo...cioè nel pozzo ce l'ho...
> 
> ...


e si eh !
è solo un riflesso però ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e si eh !
> è solo un riflesso però ...


Ciao mela...:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
Ehm...
Sai che.....ehm...:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::donkey:

Aiutoooooooooooooo...

Bon ciao...mela...:bandiera:


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace petrucci, per la precisione
> 
> ma anche i chitarristi in generale, se non sono troppo rompicoglioni (...)


Chiara, io sono chitarrista  alfista :mrgreen:, ma rompicoglioni da livello estremo!!!! Motivo per cui la mia compagna sta benissimo con me...dall'altra parte del mondo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> non mi ricordo con chi sei stata accoppiata all'inizio.
> Mi sembra Oscuro.
> Io a Ultimo.
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio.:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dimmi dove abito che vengo subito a pistarti sotto casa...che ne dici?
> Oppure senti mi trovi spesso nelle casettine di piacenza
> vieni lì e ci spacchiamo la faccia che ne dici?
> 
> Ma siii...là i motel...penso che vado a vivere là no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti non mi meraviglierei se alzassi le mano contro una donna,hai tutti i crismi....


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Comunque*



oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non mi meraviglierei se alzassi le mano contro una donna,hai tutti i crismi....


Comunque, ieri son mancato tutto il giorno,ho avuto un convegno all'università sulle dinamiche del prolasso anale, devo dire che questo forum senza di me è veramente plumbeo,quando i miei impegni professionali mi porteranno inevitabilmente via da qui sai che allegria....,coraggio amici presto calerà l'oscurità....!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque, ieri son mancato tutto il giorno,ho avuto un convegno all'università sulle dinamiche del prolasso anale, devo dire che questo forum senza di me è veramente plumbeo,quando i miei impegni professionali mi porteranno inevitabilmente via da qui sai che allegria....,coraggio amici presto calerà l'oscurità....!


A me sei mancato
Occhiverdi Si dimenticavano sempre di me e mi ha lasciato sola. Ero l'unica scoppiata


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono giusto tornata dal dentista da poche ore


ieri giornata impegnativa :smile:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque, ieri son mancato tutto il giorno,ho avuto un convegno all'università sulle dinamiche del prolasso anale, devo dire che questo forum senza di me è veramente plumbeo,quando i miei impegni professionali mi porteranno inevitabilmente via da qui sai che allegria....,coraggio amici presto calerà l'oscurità....!


quando vai ai convegni ci devi avvisare, almeno ci prepariamo spiritualmente alla tua mancanza


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quando vai ai convegni ci devi avvisare, almeno ci prepariamo spiritualmente alla tua mancanza


Gas invece di stare qui e dare dei contributi che definire scarsi e poco satisfativi,perchè non vieni con me?a me serve un aiutante,la tua preparazione non è il massimo,però sulle chiappe eversivi ti ho visto interessato e preparato.Fammi sapere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sei mancato
> Occhiverdi Si dimenticavano sempre di me e mi ha lasciato sola. Ero l'unica scoppiata


pure io ero "non accoppiato" .... ma chi se ne frega. Come disse Elio ....."se volevete vi porto i dischi"

TAPPARELLLAAA!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure io ero "non accoppiato" .... ma chi se ne frega. Come disse Elio ....."se volevete vi porto i dischi"
> 
> TAPPARELLLAAA!!


Anche tu non saresti male,te ne intendi di dinamiche anali?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu non saresti male,te ne intendi di dinamiche anali?



solo attive e depilate.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Stavo sorridendo leggendo le performance di L/7 e compagnia bella, ho sorriso anche leggendo il "semicit Ultimo" scritto dA J and bì. stavo vomitando alle battute di AB  Tebe, poi non lamentatevi se mi diverto a starvi addosso eh! eh? Ou! 

Spero di poter continuare a leggere un 3D dove il sorriso a parte qualche piccolo particolare era ed è sincero, dico.. senza che mi si scartavetri..... 

Ngiorno oscù tutto OGGHEY ?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi dire nulla chè sta settimana me ne hanno ricostruiti 2 e la settimana prossima ne devo rifare un altro....





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono giusto tornata dal dentista da poche ore



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure io ero "non accoppiato" .... ma chi se ne frega. Come disse Elio ....."se volevete vi porto i dischi"
> 
> TAPPARELLLAAA!!


Ma dai sto scherzando......era tutta una scusa per attirare l'attenzione diOscuro......E ho fallito miseramente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai sto scherzando......era tutta una scusa per attirare l'attenzione diOscuro......E ho fallito miseramente


ti devo spiegare io come attirare Oscuro??? eddai... su su su...


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma alla fine chi caspita è il tuo cavaliere?


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas invece di stare qui e dare dei contributi che definire scarsi e poco satisfativi,perchè non vieni con me?a me serve un aiutante,la tua preparazione non è il massimo,però sulle chiappe eversivi ti ho visto interessato e preparato.Fammi sapere.



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai sto scherzando......era tutta una scusa per attirare l'attenzione diOscuro......E ho fallito miseramente


oscuro è troppo impegnato in altre convesazioni


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma alla fine chi caspita è il tuo cavaliere?


il cavaliere Oscuro no?


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il cavaliere Oscuro no?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

cari, mi serve un sunto, per capire e per riepilogare al venerdì, non mi va di leggere 20 e passa pagine.

Grazie.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> cari, mi serve un sunto, per capire e per riepilogare al venerdì, non mi va di leggere 20 e passa pagine.
> 
> Grazie.



ci dovrebbe essere un ballo(non so quando..)io andrò accompagnata da L7 io e altre 3 amiche...se si vogliono aggiungere tebe e ammab non c'è problema..L7 garantisce per tutti..
basta fargli sapere QUANTE siamo così si regola quante pastiglie di viagra prendere...


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



prima o dopo l'incontro con L7.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci dovrebbe essere un ballo(non so quando..)io andrò accompagnata da L7 io e altre 3 amiche...se si vogliono aggiungere tebe e ammab non c'è problema..L7 garantisce per tutti..
> basta fargli sapere QUANTE siamo così si regola quante pastiglie di viagra prendere...


tutto qua? 20 pagine per questo. Mha.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> prima o dopo l'incontro con L7.


prima e dopo....


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

potrei mettere la mia parrucca viola per l'occasione


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> prima e dopo....


potresti andare d'accordo con il sig. coppola di Ultimo. Ti ricordi l'avatar che usò qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> potresti andare d'accordo con il sig. coppola di Ultimo. Ti ricordi l'avatar che usò qualche tempo fa.



Bello eh! ora lo rimetto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


>


Il fisico è quello,mettici un giubotto di pelle alla matrix e ci siamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello eh! ora lo rimetto.


miiiii... la lupara cacciasti?


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo sorridendo leggendo le performance di L/7 e compagnia bella, ho sorriso anche leggendo il "semicit Ultimo" scritto dA J and bì. stavo vomitando alle battute di AB Tebe, poi non lamentatevi se mi diverto a starvi addosso eh! eh? Ou!
> 
> Spero di poter continuare a leggere un 3D dove il sorriso a parte qualche piccolo particolare era ed è sincero, dico.. senza che mi si scartavetri.....
> 
> Ngiorno oscù tutto OGGHEY ?


In effetti le battute di ab non le ho mai capite....,il suo è un umorismo di elitè,trovo minerva più simpatica pensa un pò...!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miiiii... la lupara cacciasti?



 

Sono inoffensivo, talmente inoffensivo che ho usato le mani soltanto una volta in età adulta, ( se ben ricordo.) Da ragazzo invece menavo forte. Pensa un po te che ricordo anche delle zuffe organizzate per vedere chi era il più forte. Tutto questo davanti al portone della chiesa e con degli scatoli di cartone gettati a terra per ammorbidire gli "atterraggi"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure io ero "non accoppiato" .... ma chi se ne frega. Come disse Elio ....."se volevete vi porto i dischi"
> 
> TAPPARELLLAAA!!



tu non appena avrai i capelli lunghi come john myung sarai mio senza se  e senza ma


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti le battute di ab non le ho mai capite....,il suo è un umorismo di elitè,trovo minerva più simpatica pensa un pò...!



Ho evitato di rispondere per le rime, visto che il 3D è davvero grazioso da leggere. Poi dicono che sono io il fomentatore.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho evitato di rispondere per le rime, visto che il 3D è davvero grazioso da leggere. Poi dicono che sono io il fomentatore.


Clà io adoro le provocazioni,però ci sono provocazioni e provocazioni,certe provocazioni sono terra terra!Adoro le provocazioni di free,di lui,di farfalla,le provocazioni di quell'attrezzo mi fanno venire il latte ai coglioni.:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti le battute di ab non le ho mai capite....,il suo è un umorismo di elitè,trovo minerva più simpatica pensa un pò...!


Oscuro, io e te dobbiamo parlare.
Allora: io non ho capito che è successo tra te e AnnaBlume.
Però ti dico che SECONDO ME è una bravissima ragazza, con un gran cuore peraltro.
Siete solo partiti male, c'è stato un gran casino all'inizio.
Mi fai un favore? 
Puoi prendere in considerazione questa cosa?
Scrivo qui che piglio anche il ragazzo con la coppola.
Provate a ripartire da zero con lei. Perchè non esserci tutti simpatici ci sta... ma magari a volte un episodio ci può portare a travisare tutto un insieme di cose.
tipo Pacciani...
No?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, io e te dobbiamo parlare.
> Allora: io non ho capito che è successo tra te e AnnaBlume.
> Però ti dico che SECONDO ME è una bravissima ragazza, con un gran cuore peraltro.
> Siete solo partiti male, c'è stato un gran casino all'inizio.
> ...


e brava sbri....



ti ascolteranno?...


ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

*cmq*

cercavo L7
lo avete visto???



dovevamo andare insieme a comprare il MIO vestito....



:inlove:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cercavo L7
> lo avete visto???
> 
> 
> ...



ecco un altro chiacchierone


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco un altro chiacchierone


il mio intuito dice di no stavolta.....


non mi smontare....



che mi sento come...come la panna:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu non appena avrai i capelli lunghi come john myung sarai mio senza se e senza ma



Sono proprio sfortunato... li ho tagliati 5 anni fa. Da allora solo capelli corti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clà io adoro le provocazioni,però ci sono provocazioni e provocazioni,certe provocazioni sono terra terra!Adoro le provocazioni di free,di lui,di farfalla,le provocazioni di quell'attrezzo mi fanno venire il latte ai coglioni.:incazzato:



Ti conosco ti conosco, ( o almeno credo) 

So quanto ti piace scherzare con modalità tutte tue, e lo sai fare benissimo, e spesso è uno spasso leggerti, sorridere d'obbligo e ridere quando noto ad esempio me stesso, non riuscire a starti dietro. 

Però!! spesso parti in quarta troppo velocemente e diventi anche tu un fomentatore non più doc, ma scadi un po. So che sai a cosa mi riferisco, d'altronde come si dice? ognuno ha i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti, solo io non ne ho.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rotfl:

Vado al bar oscù che devo magnà e lavurà!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cercavo L7
> lo avete visto???
> 
> 
> ...


Si si visto io! è in bagno con oscuro.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si visto io! è in bagno con oscuro.


e tu cosa ci facevi...guardavi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu non appena avrai i capelli lunghi come john myung sarai mio senza se  e senza ma


ennò, Petrucci te lo tieni, ma con Myung e il suo favoloso crine un giro ce lo faccio anche io :incazzato:

Edit: ma...Portnoy non lo vuole nessuno?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco un altro chiacchierone


Ma voi ancora credete a sti uomini??????
Andiamo noi al ballo, vedrete che qualche cavaliere lo troviamo là


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi ancora credete a sti uomini??????
> Andiamo noi al ballo, vedrete che qualche cavaliere lo troviamo là


tutti bravi a parlare e basta, qui. Sono d'accordo


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi ancora credete a sti uomini??????
> Andiamo noi al ballo, vedrete che qualche cavaliere lo troviamo là



io sono pronta...
minchia che fatica...


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, io e te dobbiamo parlare.
> Allora: io non ho capito che è successo tra te e AnnaBlume.
> Però ti dico che SECONDO ME è una bravissima ragazza, con un gran cuore peraltro.
> Siete solo partiti male, c'è stato un gran casino all'inizio.
> ...



...si prega di copiaincollare e sostituire il nome Oscuro con Sbri

e AnnaBlume con Joey

...per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi ancora credete a sti uomini??????
> Andiamo noi al ballo, vedrete che qualche cavaliere lo troviamo là





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutti bravi a parlare e basta, qui. Sono d'accordo


:yes:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


una valle di lacrime.....


vabeh...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una valle di lacrime.....
> 
> 
> vabeh...



Cerchiamoci un altro forum:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerchiamoci un altro forum:smile:


mah.

non so credo li abbiano finiti un pò da tutte le parti...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mah.
> 
> non so credo li abbiano finiti un pò da tutte le parti...




Mi sa di si





Ti dico una cosa nell'orecchio shhhhhhhhh
Detto tra me e te,direi  siamo state fortunate a capitare in questo forum


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa di si
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(ioun pò meno..cioè se consideriamo il perhcè ci sono arrivata:rotfl:...ma si..non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere....)


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il fisico è quello,mettici un giubotto di pelle alla matrix e ci siamo.



ma ti pettini anche tu con i petardi?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma ti pettini anche tu con i petardi?:rotfl:


No,parlavo del fisico...!A me i petardi non piacciono.:rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,parlavo del fisico...!A me i petardi non piacciono.:rotfl:



sicuro? allora non andiamo più ad infilarli nel tubo di scappamento del camion di Stermy??
che delusione!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, io e te dobbiamo parlare.
> Allora: io non ho capito che è successo tra te e AnnaBlume.
> Però ti dico che SECONDO ME è una bravissima ragazza, con un gran cuore peraltro.
> Siete solo partiti male, c'è stato un gran casino all'inizio.
> ...


Ti speigo:senza entrare nel merito.Stasera sbiciolata esce di casa e fuori al portone trova una perfetta sconosciuta che incomincia ad insultarla con epiteti irripetibili.....,quale reazione avresti?Ecco io o ne riderei,o......!L'avete capito io sono  lunatico.......Quindi nel caso dell'utente da te menzionato , non ho proprio cominciato ne bene ne male,e considerata la sua presentazione credo proprio che non ci sarà nessun inizio.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco un altro chiacchierone


voi organizzate, vedrete che sarete smentite

ALLA GRANDE :up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti le battute di ab non le ho mai capite....,il suo è un umorismo di elitè,trovo minerva più simpatica *pensa un pò*...!


allora sta proprio messa male:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> sicuro? allora non andiamo più ad infilarli nel tubo di scappamento del camion di Stermy??
> che delusione!:rotfl:


Ma no dai,io saprei dove andarli a mettere certi petardi...


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> allora sta proprio messa male:rotfl:


Tu hai una tua simpatia all'inglese...!


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai una tua simpatia all'inglese...!



vero, Minerva potrebbe essere ribattezzata Perfida Albione!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> (ioun pò meno..cioè se consideriamo il perhcè ci sono arrivata:rotfl:...ma si..non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere....)


Avevo escluso i motivi, per motivi opposti ai tuoi anch'io ci sono arrivata a pezzi. Ma sono ben felice di esserci arrivata:smile:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sicuro? allora non andiamo più ad infilarli nel tubo di scappamento del camion di Stermy??
> che delusione!:rotfl:


dov'è che vuoi andare tu con lui? :clava:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo escluso i motivi, per motivi opposti ai tuoi anch'io ci sono arrivata a pezzi. Ma sono ben felice di esserci arrivata:smile:


esiste sempre il lato positivo nelle cose....

sono meno contenta per quel che è accaduto ma contenta di essere qui...

mi rammarica la distanza tra noi utenti...
sarebbe bello incontrarsi ogni tanto e prendere una birretta un caffè...qualcosa insomma insieme...


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dov'è che vuoi andare tu con lui? :clava:



guarda che dovevi venire pure tu!
dovevi distrarre Stermy!:simy:

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> voi organizzate, vedrete che sarete smentite
> 
> ALLA GRANDE :up:


Io non organizzo più nulla, e soprattutto non al lago, tutte delusioni. 
Uno mi ha lasciato congelare nell'attesa e non si è presentato, l'altro, atmosfera perfetta in riva al lago e........nulla (MM :inlove


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> esiste sempre il lato positivo nelle cose....
> 
> sono meno contenta per quel che è accaduto ma contenta di essere qui...
> 
> ...


:up: Vero....ma chi lo può dire, magari un giorno una capatina in Sicilia capita, o tu al Nord


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non organizzo più nulla, e soprattutto non al lago, tutte delusioni.
> Uno mi ha lasciato congelare nell'attesa e non si è presentato, l'altro, atmosfera perfetta in riva al lago e........nulla (MM :inlove


a me è andata peggio...
hanno fatto felice la vicina di casa sbagliando portone...


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che dovevi venire pure tu!
> dovevi distrarre Stermy!:simy:
> 
> :rotfl:


sta in campana :clava:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sta in campana :clava:



brava sono tattiche....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ennò, Petrucci te lo tieni, ma con Myung e il suo favoloso crine un giro ce lo faccio anche io :incazzato:
> 
> Edit: ma...Portnoy non lo vuole nessuno?



merda ... mi tocca farmi ricrescere i capelli.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> brava sono tattiche....




lei pensa di fregarmi... tzè


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dov'è che vuoi andare tu con lui? :clava:


non mettermi in mezzo, però non sapevo che tu ........................ io ................. potevi mandare un PMP


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up: Vero....ma chi lo può dire, magari un giorno una capatina in Sicilia capita, o tu al Nord


organizziamo un miting, l'ho scritto così in modo che tutti lo leggano nello stesso modo.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

*X Claudio*

intendevo l'altro coppoluto, quello con la sigaretta  in bocca e sgangarato.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> organizziamo un miting, l'ho scritto così in modo che tutti lo leggano nello stesso modo.


farfalla è ospite mia...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> farfalla è ospite mia...



Grazie:festa:


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> farfalla è ospite mia...


ok, ma io non dicevo dalle tue parti, meglio a Roma, centro italia, siamo tutti a pari distanza, quasi. ate ti porto io, passo e traghettiamo insieme.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ok, ma io non dicevo dalle tue parti, meglio a Roma, centro italia, siamo tutti a pari distanza, quasi. ate ti porto io, passo e traghettiamo insieme.


il 21 dovrei essere a roma in effetti...
ma purtroppo anche stavolta il tempo sarà contato...
infatti volevo vedere simy ma mi sa che non se ne può far nulla...

(BEH ANCORA è DA VEDERE)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ok, ma io non dicevo dalle tue parti, meglio a Roma, centro italia, siamo tutti a pari distanza, quasi. ate ti porto io, passo e traghettiamo insieme.


tutti a casa di Simy?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie:festa:


PASSA A PRENDERE SBRI E SIMY....
caccio mio marito e facciamo un party...






(sarebbe bello)


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il 21 dovrei essere a roma in effetti...
> ma purtroppo anche stavolta il tempo sarà contato...
> infatti volevo vedere simy ma mi sa che non se ne può far nulla...
> 
> (BEH ANCORA è DA VEDERE)


pure stavolta... uffy


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutti a casa di Simy?


ma lo sai che hai avuto un BELLISSIMA idea. io però, ...................  facciamole una sorpresa.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutti a casa di Simy?


ti devo mandare una foto di yuma poi capirai


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure stavolta... uffy


partirò il 20 in macchina...
se non arrivo tardissimo mogari.
anche se pensandoci il riparto sicuramente il 22 quindi il 21 sera anche...


fammici lavorare...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> intendevo l'altro coppoluto, quello con la sigaretta  in bocca e sgangarato.



Yes! lo avevo messo, poi ho scaricato questo.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> partirò il 20 in macchina...
> se non arrivo tardissimo mogari.
> anche se pensandoci il riparto sicuramente il 22 quindi il 21 sera anche...
> 
> ...


ok ci sentiamo
:up:


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

e poi siamo noi a dare buca! :blank:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e poi siamo noi a dare buca! :blank:



Parla per te per piacere, io buca non ne do mai!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

State ipotizzando un raduno di Tradinet????


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla per te per piacere, io buca non ne do mai!


Clà, il bianchetto al bar, lascialo stare, prendi un succo d'ananas.


sono loro, le pulzelle che hanno dato buca a noi, ma loro dicono sempre che la colpa è di noi masculi. U capiu?


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla per te per piacere, io buca non ne do mai!


In effetti quando ti cali le braghe conqui 3cm di tristezza e disgrazia che buca vuoi dare?


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> State ipotizzando un raduno di Tradinet????


si ma tu non puoi venire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si ma tu non puoi venire.



e l'avresti deviso te??


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Clà, il bianchetto al bar, lascialo stare, prendi un succo d'ananas.
> 
> 
> sono loro, le pulzelle che hanno dato buca a noi, ma loro dicono sempre che la colpa è di noi masculi. U capiu?



E' da mezzora che ho capito nonostante il bar quindi mi scuso non accetto e vado avanti. Con la buca sana, la mia. 


Comunque si la colpa è sempre vostra, chiacchierate troppo! l'unica pausa che avete evito di scriverla. Ma do un'indizio, WC.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e l'avresti deviso te??


SI.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> merda ... mi tocca farmi ricrescere i capelli.


Occhi Verdi, con tanto affetto, ma...io puntavo all'originale, in effetti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti quando ti cali le braghe conqui 3cm di tristezza e disgrazia che buca vuoi dare?



In pratica stai facendo in maniera tale che nel web tutti lo sanno, o lo sapranno.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*

ma tu che ne pensi di un gatto (bianco) che non mangia il topo?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica stai facendo in maniera tale che nel web tutti lo sanno, o lo sapranno.


beh non è mica una catastrofe su......


ma è davvero così piccino???...

cioè..come un bimbetto?

o èsemplicemente poco grande...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Occhi Verdi, con tanto affetto, ma...io puntavo all'originale, in effetti


Sono più bello io. Decisamente.  
poi contente voi....




Ed ora dirò una cosa che pochi capiranno. Non mi piace il suo stile musicale. Tecnicamente bravissimo per carità ma musicalmente c'è di molto meglio. 



lui ha detto:


> SI.



ah bhè allora. Non contarci.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu che ne pensi di un gatto (bianco) che non mangia il topo?


perchè dovrebbe mangiarlo??

non è più divertente giocarci....


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non è mica una catastrofe su......
> 
> 
> ma è davvero così piccino???...
> ...


Piccolo ma tanto tanto aggressivo.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piccolo ma tanto tanto aggressivo.


:rotfl:

divùce le parolacce vero??
urla?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il gioco delle coppie!*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e l'avresti deviso te??


Sei il benvenuto a casa mia: )


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non è mica una catastrofe su......
> 
> 
> ma è davvero così piccino???...
> ...


l'hai presente "u muccu" o "bianchetto", non so li a messina come lo chiamate, il pesciolino quello piccooooooooolllooooooo piccooooollllooooooooooo. ECCO.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non è mica una catastrofe su......
> 
> 
> ma è davvero così piccino???...
> ...



Ho due risposte, le esplicito subito.

La prima, ma lo sai che anche tu quando vuoi, sei una vera starda starda starda? :rotfl:

La seconda, dipende dalla donna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu che ne pensi di un gatto (bianco) che non mangia il topo?


giustamente preferisce le tope :risata::risata::risata:


ok, smetto 



lunga vita ai vegetariani :wide-grin:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> l'hai presente "u muccu" o "bianchetto", non so li a messina come lo chiamate, il pesciolino quello piccooooooooolllooooooo piccooooollllooooooooooo. ECCO.



carinoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
posso toccarlo?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> l'hai presente "u muccu" o "bianchetto", non so li a messina come lo chiamate, il pesciolino quello piccooooooooolllooooooo piccooooollllooooooooooo. ECCO.


Contesto ECCO in maiuscolo, va fuori tema.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> divùce le parolacce vero??
> urla?


Si agita..,però claudio con quel pisellino semina conquiste dovunque,le donne si impetosiscono....!


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sei il benvenuto a casa mia: )


approfittatrice, hai i topi e non sai come mandarli via. :singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho due risposte, le esplicito subito.
> 
> La prima, ma lo sai che anche tu quando vuoi, sei una vera starda starda starda? :rotfl:
> 
> La seconda, dipende dalla donna.



un piccolo portafogli se opportunamente accarezzato diventa una 24 ore?

come la fisarmonica?dipende dalla musica>?


un lombrico che diventa un cobra...?



beh allora se ne può parlare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sei il benvenuto a casa mia: )


Non avrei messo in dubbio! 

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il gioco delle coppie!*



lui ha detto:


> approfittatrice, hai i topi e non sai come mandarli via. :singleeye:


Ahahaha i topi mi mancano giuro


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giustamente preferisce le tope :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> ok, smetto
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giustamente preferisce le tope :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> ok, smetto
> ...



..in media è già più lunga  ..... la vita e non....


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giustamente preferisce le tope :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> ok, smetto
> ...


inizi a piacermi.



Annuccia ha detto:


> carinoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> posso toccarlo?


mai sia.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Mamma*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giustamente preferisce le tope :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> ok, smetto
> ...


Mio dio che battutona,mi assento un attimo,troppe risate,esilarante,sto genio della comicità....!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un piccolo portafogli se opportunamente accarezzato diventa una 24 ore?
> 
> come la fisarmonica?dipende dalla musica>?
> 
> ...



Quanta poesia....... .... in pochi cm!


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..in media è già più lunga  ..... la vita e non....


lo sapevamo, non era il caso di specificare. ma più o meno rispetto al sor claudio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono più bello io. Decisamente.
> poi contente voi....
> 
> View attachment 6498
> ...


beh, preferisco Tony Levin senz'altro, ma questo è perché il progressive mi piace ma non mi prende il cuore.
Ah, Myung 10 anni fa era carinissimo. Poi voi avete un morbo per il quale vi sfasciate, non c'è scampo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> lo sapevamo, non era il caso di specificare. ma più o meno rispetto al sor claudio.


inversamente proporzionale



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, preferisco Tony Levin senz'altro, ma questo è perché il progressive mi piace ma non mi prende il cuore.
> Ah, Myung 10 anni fa era carinissimo. Poi voi avete un morbo per il quale vi sfasciate, non c'è scampo


é lo stesso morbo che a voi prende 10 anni prima???

Magari invecchiassi un po' in aspetto. Sul lavoro sembrare più giovani è un problema. Pur quando sei super specializzato e competente. Forse dovrei togliere l'orecchino...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono più bello io. Decisamente.
> poi contente voi....
> 
> View attachment 6498
> ...



Vogliamo parlare anche dei miei gusti  musicali?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> inizi a piacermi.
> 
> 
> 
> mai sia.


Che è tuo, scusa eh! falla toccà disgrazziato!!!


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..in media è già più lunga  ..... la vita e non....





e che cavolo...tutti lunga....

io organizzerei una misurazione collettiva così la facciamo finita....

(così vediamo se davvero a parte la lingua c'è qualcusa di lungo)


mi sono scucciata adesso...


prendo il metro da sarta ok?...+

e il righello non si sa mai..dipende


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio che battutona,mi assento un attimo,troppe risate,esilarante,sto genio della comicità....!



Eddai.. che se anche conosciuta, leggerla ha fatto sorridere. A me si.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e che cavolo...tutti lunga....
> 
> io organizzerei una misurazione collettiva così la facciamo finita....
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanta poesia....... .... in pochi cm!



appunto stiamo cercando di capire quanta ma tu non aiuti....


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eddai.. che se anche conosciuta, leggerla ha fatto sorridere. A me si.


Inizia a preoccuparti,inizio a preoccuparmi per te adesso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare anche dei miei gusti musicali?


Dopo questa vado al pronto soccorso per forti dolori addominali e coliti ulcerose in fase di spurgo! :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e che cavolo...tutti lunga....
> 
> io organizzerei una misurazione collettiva così la facciamo finita....
> 
> ...


Io ci sto,ma vedere e non toccare...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> appunto stiamo cercando di capire quanta ma tu non aiuti....



Non esiste alcuna soddisfazione nel mio caso :triste: lascio agli altri il piacere di usare oggetti per me inutilizzabili.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e che cavolo...tutti lunga....
> 
> io organizzerei una misurazione collettiva così la facciamo finita....
> 
> ...



Certe cose vanno scoperte piano piano e di persona. 

Tanto poi.... fate tutte la stessa faccia  ------>


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci sto,ma vedere e non toccare...


non sia mai oscuro...

LO AVEVAMO CAPITO.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inizia a preoccuparti,inizio a preoccuparmi per te adesso.


Anche per me grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inizia a preoccuparti,inizio a preoccuparmi per te adesso.


Nahhhhhhhh, ho la lupara accanto appena sbaglia la impallino! però se scrive qualcosa di carino perchè non sorridere.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Certe cose vanno scoperte piano piano e di persona.
> 
> Tanto poi.... fate tutte la stessa faccia ------>


Io le facce non le vedo quasi mai...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non sia mai oscuro...
> 
> LO AVEVAMO CAPITO.


Io dico per te,poi ci prendi gusto e quelli normali non ti fanno più effetto...!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dopo questa vado al pronto soccorso per forti dolori addominali e coliti ulcerose in fase di spurgo! :unhappy:



Cioè questo? :gabinetto::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*ahha*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhhhhhh, ho la lupara accanto appena sbaglia la impallino! però se scrive qualcosa di carino perchè non sorridere.


Neanche quando dorme riuscirebbe a scrivere qualcosa di divertente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io le facce non le vedo quasi mai...:rotfl:



Io si. E' troppo bello quando infilano la mano e poi ---->


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esiste alcuna soddisfazione nel mio caso :triste: lascio agli altri il piacere di *usare oggetti per me inutilizzabili.*


*



*io non li invidierei fossi in te.............




le bambone gonfiabili hanno detto che son tossiche....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Certe cose vanno scoperte piano piano e di persona.
> 
> Tanto poi.... fate tutte la stessa faccia  ------>



Ora hai dato spunto per battutacce. vedrai vedrai...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè questo? :gabinetto::rotfl:



molto peggio...:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche quando dorme riuscirebbe a scrivere qualcosa di divertente.




 a sta gargia!! ops!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Romanticone*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io si. E' troppo bello quando infilano la mano e poi ---->


Sei romanticone allora?Io adoro le donne che al primo appuntamento si presentano con la vasellina.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora hai dato spunto per battutacce. vedrai vedrai...


era voluta 

il mio ego è abbastanza grosso da sopportare qualsiasi tipo di battutacce 
:up:



oscuro ha detto:


> Sei romanticone allora?Io adoro le donne che al primo appuntamento si presentano con la vasellina.


sono sempre fornito di lubrificante profumato per eventuali usi promiscui..... non vorrei mai fare troppo male. :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]io non li invidierei fossi in te.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Giuro che non immaginavo minimamente che...... 

Maddai... non ci credo, ma dimmi dimmi sai altro?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico per te,poi ci prendi gusto e *quelli normali *non ti fanno più effetto...!




e chi ti dice che me ne facciano...?

infatti stò cercando..
una caccia al tesoro...

speravo di vincere alla "glande"...
e invece mi da che FALLisco...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> molto peggio...:unhappy:



Eh la madonna!! ma che culo hai scusa? 

Io dopo questa tua di sicuro non diventerò vegetariano, gli effetti collaterali sono esagerati.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e chi ti dice che me ne facciano...?
> 
> infatti stò cercando..
> una caccia al tesoro...
> ...


E allora hai trovato un bel pezzo di carne dalla punta rosa quasi violacea,presentati vasellina alla mano..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era voluta
> 
> il mio ego è abbastanza grosso da sopportare qualsiasi tipo di battutacce
> :up:
> ...



Ne ero quasi certo, ma vediamo se traggono spunto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e chi ti dice che me ne facciano...?
> 
> infatti stò cercando..
> una caccia al tesoro...
> ...



Cerca cerca ... chi cerca trova.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> prendo il metro da sarta ok?...+


e quant'è lungo sto metro?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io si. E' troppo bello quando infilano la mano e poi ---->




scoprono che sei una donna?????


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quant'è lungo sto metro?


troppo credo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e chi ti dice che me ne facciano...?
> 
> infatti stò cercando..
> una caccia al tesoro...
> ...



Non ci posso credere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Annuccia ha detto:


> scoprono che sei una donna?????


Scoprono qui 2.7cm di mestizia.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quant'è lungo sto metro?



Ogni tanto capita che qualcuno/a arrivi e domanda, ma.. c'è l'hai un metro? 


Da oggi risponderò aspè telefono ad oscuro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh la madonna!! ma che culo hai scusa?
> 
> Io dopo questa tua di sicuro non diventerò vegetariano, gli effetti collaterali sono esagerati.


Premesso che la motivazione erano i gusti musicali di Farfy ( purtroppo io li conosco! ) 

un giorno ti racconterò dei miei problemi di salute e di come il cambio di dieta abbia avuto un forte impatto positivo.

Ora torniamo a dire stronzate....


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> troppo credo


per molti, ma non per tutti. 









































Tu, la sai lunga.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scoprono che sei una donna?????


ho un forte lato femminile. Movenze e sessualità esclusi.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho un forte lato femminile. Movenze e sessualità esclusi.


e che lato rimane?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Premesso che la motivazione erano i gusti musicali di Farfy ( purtroppo io li conosco! )
> 
> un giorno ti racconterò dei miei problemi di salute e di come il cambio di dieta abbia avuto un forte impatto positivo.
> 
> Ora torniamo a dire stronzate....



Bhe..... mi stai veramente incuriosendo, non tanto sul discorso salute, anche perchè magari è un discorso privato, ma sui benefici di una dieta diversa. 

Torniamo alle stronzate va che sorridere fa bene, anche sulle mie disgrazie.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe..... mi stai veramente incuriosendo, non tanto sul discorso salute, anche perchè magari è un discorso privato, ma sui benefici di una dieta diversa.
> 
> Torniamo alle stronzate va che sorridere fa bene, anche sulle mie disgrazie.


Ma è vero che spesso ti pisci addosso perchè non fai in tempo a trovartelo?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che spesso ti pisci addosso perchè non fai in tempo a trovartelo?


Aspè sto pisciando.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

*CLAUDIO*

ma è vero che una volta un gatto, vedendotelo, ha pensato fosse una larva?

ma è vero che tuo figlio ti dice di non comprare bigattini tanto cce n'è uno gia a casa? 

ma è vero che alla visita per la prostata il medico ti disse che le signore non ne hanno necessità?

ma è vero che usi lo stecchino per tirarlo fuori?

ma è vero che porti gli occhiali da vista e che hai dovuto metterli sforzandoti nel cercarlo?

ma è vero che a palermo non si trova più cotone e che gli ospedali si rivolgono a te per un batuffolo?

ma è vero?


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> ma è vero che una volta un gatto, vedendotelo, ha pensato fosse una larva?
> 
> ma è vero che tuo figlio ti dice di non comprare bigattini tanto cce n'è uno gia a casa?
> 
> ...


Tutto vero compreso il fatto che ci prende anche l'invalidità con l'accompagno!


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto vero compreso il fatto che ci prende anche l'invalidità con l'accompagno!


ma è vero che stai facendo domanda anche tu?


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma è vero che stai facendo domanda anche tu?


Verissimo per il motivo inverso,non posso fare la fila alle poste,faccio manovra per scendere dalla macchina,al cinema prenoto per 2 pure se vado da solo,ho modificato le pareti del bagno perchè toccavo,e ho la cappella ammaccata ogni volta che devo prendere una qualsiasi ascensore.Ti basta?


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo per il motivo inverso,non posso fare la fila alle poste,faccio manovra per scendere dalla macchina,al cinema prenoto per 2 pure se vado da solo,ho modificato le pareti del bagno perchè toccavo,e ho la cappella ammaccata ogni volta che devo prendere una qualsiasi ascensore.Ti basta?


come motivazione si, per il resto no.  


















   ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come motivazione si, per il resto no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ennò, Petrucci te lo tieni, ma con Myung e il suo favoloso crine un giro ce lo faccio anche io :incazzato:
> 
> Edit: ma...Portnoy non lo vuole nessuno?


Ma Myung è più femminile di una donna ed è pure muto. Mah.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed ora dirò una cosa che pochi capiranno. Non mi piace il suo stile musicale. Tecnicamente bravissimo per carità ma musicalmente c'è di molto meglio.



D'accordo per lo più. Molto, molto anonimo.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

A me piace molto Bono...musicalmente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e che lato rimane?


quello mentale. Solo per possessori di massa celebrale.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che spesso ti pisci addosso perchè non fai in tempo a trovartelo?


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quello mentale. Solo per possessori di massa celebrale.


stai prendendo una cattiva piega. ATTENZIONE.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stai prendendo una cattiva piega. ATTENZIONE.


Non ti sarai mica offeso? 

Cazzo di coda di paglia hai?? 



 

Così va meglio?? :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ti sarai mica offeso?
> 
> Cazzo di coda di paglia hai??
> 
> ...


io offeso?, e per cosa? 

aspè che rileggo, non sia mai che non ho afferrato.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quello mentale. Solo per possessori di massa *celebrale*.


miiiii


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Posso fare coppia con Gekino io?
Posso?
Gekino, se ci stai batti un colpo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


mi autofustigo una mezzoretta....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io offeso?, e per cosa?
> 
> aspè che rileggo, non sia mai che non ho afferrato.


allora...:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma è vero che una volta un gatto, vedendotelo, ha pensato fosse una larva?
> 
> ma è vero che tuo figlio ti dice di non comprare bigattini tanto cce n'è uno gia a casa?
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:
















































































































































































:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo per il motivo inverso,non posso fare la fila alle poste,faccio manovra per scendere dalla macchina,al cinema prenoto per 2 pure se vado da solo,ho modificato le pareti del bagno perchè toccavo,e ho la cappella ammaccata ogni volta che devo prendere una qualsiasi ascensore.Ti basta?



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come motivazione si, per il resto no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buahuahuahuahauahahahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allora...:kiss:



Chi è il maschio e chi la femmina?


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso fare coppia con Gekino io?
> Posso?
> Gekino, *se ci stai batti un colpo!*









http://myinstants.com/media/sounds/crack_the_whip.mp3


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> http://myinstants.com/media/sounds/crack_the_whip.mp3


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Innominata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ok, ma io non dicevo dalle tue parti, meglio a Roma, centro italia, siamo tutti a pari distanza, quasi. ate ti porto io, passo e traghettiamo insieme.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed ora dirò una cosa che pochi capiranno. Non mi piace il suo stile musicale. Tecnicamente bravissimo per carità ma musicalmente c'è di molto meglio.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'accordo per lo più. Molto, molto anonimo.



(...)


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> (...)


Eh, ma è vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è vero.


ma è verissimo
nemmeno mi sogno di mettere in dubbio la vostra competenza in materia, un'ignorante come me poi 

mi limito a constatare che il tiro a segno sulla perizia tecnica dei DT - e in generale di tutti i musicisti molto abili dal punto di vista tecnico- è così radicato da costituire un cliché


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma è verissimo
> *nemmeno mi sogno di mettere in dubbio la vostra competenza in materia, un'ignorante come me poi *
> 
> mi limito a constatare che il tiro a segno sulla perizia tecnica dei DT - e in generale di tutti i musicisti molto abili dal punto di vista tecnico- è così radicato da costituire un cliché



leggi


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma è verissimo
> nemmeno mi sogno di mettere in dubbio la vostra competenza in materia, un'ignorante come me poi
> 
> *mi limito a constatare che il tiro a segno sulla perizia tecnica dei DT - e in generale di tutti i musicisti molto abili dal punto di vista tecnico- è così radicato da costituire un cliché*


Non parlavo mica di perizia tecnica. E' solo anonimo coreo/ammerregano. Non esce mai dall'amalgama sonoro del gruppo salvo che per quache cosa fatta ad hoc. Altrimenti è virtualmente la seconda chitarra. Che devo dirti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non parlavo mica di perizia tecnica. E' solo anonimo coreo/ammerregano.* Non esce mai dall'amalgama sonoro del gruppo* salvo che per quache cosa fatta ad hoc. Altrimenti è virtualmente la seconda chitarra. Che devo dirti.


e perchè mai dovrebbe farlo?
i DT sono un gruppo, un progetto ( magari anche pensato più razionalmente di altri) e credo che  la loro forza stia  nell'ensemble più che nelle singole personalità

più che anonimo lo definirei imperturbabile, come i veri musicisti


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè mai dovrebbe farlo?
> i DT sono un gruppo, un progetto ( magari anche pensato più razionalmente di altri) e credo che  la loro forza stia  nell'ensemble più che nelle singole personalità
> 
> più che anonimo lo definirei imperturbabile, come i veri musicisti


Chià che minchia dici.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti la capra non c'è, amica lanuta.


Però c'è il ricottiere nelle braghe. :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chià che minchia dici.



a me myung fa più che altro tenerezza:smile:
con tutti questi cattivoni che si accorgono di lui a metà concerto


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me myung fa più che altro tenerezza:smile:
> con tutti questi cattivoni che si accorgono di lui a metà concerto


Ma vediti questi, altro che coccolino Myung:

[video=youtube;QJO1R6KsVgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO1R6KsVgk[/video]

Nota la finezza e sobrietà del look. La canzone spacca, però. A sapere di che minchia parla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vediti questi, altro che coccolino Myung:
> 
> [video=youtube;QJO1R6KsVgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO1R6KsVgk[/video]
> 
> Nota la finezza e sobrietà del look. La canzone spacca, però. A sapere di che minchia parla.




sono veramente incantata, scenografici è dir poco
non so in base a quale perversa associazione mentale il bassista mi ha fatto pensare a Minerva


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono veramente incantata, scenografici è dir poco
> non so in base a quale perversa associazione mentale *il bassista mi ha fatto pensare a Minerva*


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!

Sparatemi.


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono veramente incantata, scenografici è dir poco
> non so in base a quale perversa associazione mentale il bassista mi ha fatto pensare a Minerva


Forse l'associazione è questa, piacciono a Minerva.

[video=youtube;ZM4AWK4WJSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM4AWK4WJSE[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma è verissimo
> nemmeno mi sogno di mettere in dubbio la vostra competenza in materia, un'ignorante come me poi
> 
> *mi limito a constatare che il tiro a segno sulla perizia tecnica dei DT - e in generale di tutti i musicisti molto abili dal punto di vista tecnico- è così radicato da costituire un cliché*


difficile che venga da musicisti bravini. Almeno a me non è mai capitato. 

I DT non mi piacciono. Nessuno mette in dubbio la loro capacità tecnica ma proprio non digerisco la loro musica. Poi io sono per sonorità solari ed aperte. Fusion, Jazz, Soul e sopratutto funky!

I miei musicisti preferiti sono tutti molto tecnici ma oltre alla tecnica hanno un qualcosa in più che me li fa adorare. Vedi Brian Bromberg, Victor Wooten, Stern, Weckl e tantissimi altri


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> leggi


Ho letto. Avranno capito che li stai a pigliare per il culo?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!
> 
> Sparatemi.



A ME UNA PISTOLA!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Però c'è il ricottiere nelle braghe. :rotfl:


ne capissi una di battute:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne capissi una di battute:unhappy:



E meno male che non l'hai capita, credimi saresti saltata dalla sedia.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

adoro





JON ha detto:


> Forse l'associazione è questa, piacciono a Minerva.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZM4AWK4WJSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM4AWK4WJSE[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne capissi una di battute:unhappy:


Il *ricottiere* fa parte di altra fauna delle braghe, come il *palpapalle* e i *tarzanelli*. Capito ora? Devo spiegare? :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il *ricottiere* fa parte di altra fauna delle braghe, come il *palpapalle* e i *tarzanelli*. Capito ora? Devo spiegare? :rotfl:



no grazie:unhappy:

io pensavo al ricottaro, ma non c'entra nulla!


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro


E ce lo so. Piacciono anche a me, ma non cosi alla follia come per te.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il *ricottiere* fa parte di altra fauna delle braghe, come il *palpapalle* e i *tarzanelli*. Capito ora? Devo spiegare? :rotfl:


Sei terribile!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il *ricottiere* fa parte di altra fauna delle braghe, come il *palpapalle* e i *tarzanelli*. Capito ora? Devo spiegare? :rotfl:


ah,ecco:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E ce lo so. Piacciono anche a me, ma non cosi alla follia come per te.


sarà anche un po'di campanilismo
sono quasi tutti genovesi 
poi a me la comicità surreale fa impazzire.


----------

